# ?? about soaping pij's wings



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

In the youtube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPReyZgHzWY the narrator tells us that after 20 soaps dunks the bird cannot fly. I take this to mean that the bird cannot fly at all. I have three youngsters that are too strong of wing to trust not to fly too far away and get lost. On the other hand I do not want them not to be able to fly at all. After dunking they might just be able to fly enough to land in a neighbors and get eaten by a cat.

My question is how much dunking is too much and how much is too little. Hope someone can put me on the right track.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

sky tx said:


> use liquid soap---soap the wings-they will dry and only the quils will be left.
> The bird can not fly at all.
> You get ready for them to fly--just give them a good washing- I use the kitchen sink-dry them the best you can with a towel and paper towels.
> 
> Maybe soap only 7-8-9-10th flights.Turn them loose in the loft --you decide if they need more.


Thats good advise SKY.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

sky tx said:


> use liquid soap---soap the wings-they will dry and only the quils will be left.
> The bird can not fly at all.
> You get ready for them to fly--just give them a good washing- I use the kitchen sink-dry them the best you can with a towel and paper towels.
> 
> Maybe soap only 7-8-9-10th flights.Turn them loose in the loft --you decide if they need more.


Thanks sky, I'll give it a try


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Putting soap on birds is never advised unless it is necessary. I have never heard about it drying the feathers out to the point of leaving the quills bare. I guess it isn't Dawn like they use on oil spill rescues. I use some dish soap in their parasite dip so that it really soaks into the feathers. And yes, they look like wet rats and can fly about as good as one too. Many of them can only get a few feet off the ground, if that. The soap breaks down the oil that would normally give them some waterproofing. Rather than putting soap on them and destroying the feathers (and possibly drying out/irritating the skin) why not just tape/bind the flights or clip them on one wing? Regardless of how you do it, it still puts the birds in great danger of getting hit by predators.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

may want to get a few droppers too.. just an idea...


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I have deleted my reply about soaping pigeons. It seems/sounds like I was doing it wrong for the last 30+ years.
I hope someone will use liquid soap on one of their birds and post their Opinion.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There's no reason to delete it. If it works, it works. For some rason I envisioned the soap eating off the feathers, LOL. Now that I've thought about it again, I'm guessing they just stick to the quill and makes them very thin looking (I've attempted to clean feathers for crafts and when they dry, they always look puny) 

I don't have any experience with trying to inhibit their ability to fly. If I get birds that are too old from someone, then I just don't let them out. If I do, it's usually late in the afternoon or I make sure they are quite hungry first. My droppers do come in handy. Last year and this year (although not quite as much) I've had a lot of fly aways the first time I let the YBs out because something kept me from letting them out the week or two after I wean them, like I normally do. New YB loft or prisoners sharing the loft (which catching them all just to let the babies out takes too much time and effort and scares the crap out of the babies. Not a nice first impression). Now that I have a breeding loft and not just individual cages, I can stop separating them in the YB and/or OB loft. So I don't expect anymore flyaways. I just take the chance and hope most of them come back before I have to take my OBs out on a rescue mission.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I guess the older I'm getting the denser I'm getting. In short I don't get it. If the soap prevents the bird from flying then if the bird cannot fly around my neighborhood how is he going to get familiar with his surroundings and be able to find his way back to my loft? My birds are out in a small outside pen every day. Of course they have only one view from that pen and can only see the roof and backside of my house and the houses of my next-door neighbors. I hope someone can make it crystal clear for me.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Grifter--I soap some birds for several reasons so they can not fly.
If a Cock wants "ever" nest in the Loft and is causing problems/fighting /etc
I soap him down--he can not get off the floor.and try to take ever nest and fight other birds for the nest.
But I guess I'm doing things WRONG again.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I tried the liquid soap...turned my birds into paper weights...I'm sure by using less soap in the mixture they would have a better chance, they were not even able to make it up to my trap
-I'd reccomend a practice run...try it and DONT let them out, just see how it effects them and for how long
I did it for 3 days and then would wash them off after each soaping, hope its helpfull


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

How much depends on how soaked the bird is or how much you put on those soap. If the feathers stick together, then they have difficulty flying. You can experiment by soaping them and putting them on your loft floor. Then you will know if you soaped them enough based on their ability to take perches.

My guess is that you are settling those birds. At my place I can't do the soaping so that the birds will have difficulty flying. That would be instant death to them with hawks around. They will just pick them up. So the alternative I have learned from experience is to just put them in a settling cage and put them on a high spot where they usually would go when released (at my place that would be the house roof overlooking the loft).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

grifter said:


> I guess the older I'm getting the denser I'm getting. In short I don't get it. If the soap prevents the bird from flying then if the bird cannot fly around my neighborhood how is he going to get familiar with his surroundings and be able to find his way back to my loft? My birds are out in a small outside pen every day. Of course they have only one view from that pen and can only see the roof and backside of my house and the houses of my next-door neighbors. I hope someone can make it crystal clear for me.


Well, that comes later. The first step is being able to sit on top of the loft and look all around, as far as they can see. Then when they start flying, they have a pretty good idea of where they are at. They take in your yard as their home. It gets better the more they fly and the farther out they route. You're already giving them a good start by having an aviary. But you are right, that only gives them one direction. How easy it is to settle your birds and prevent flyaways, depends on where your loft is. For example, we live in the middle of a bunch of trees, at the bottom of a hill, so basically in a hole. They can only see our yard and across/up the street a bit while on top of the loft. That is a big improvement from the loft they were in before we built the YB loft. They were literally at the bottom, beside a creek and woods. They could see about half of our yard, a tiny bit of the road, and the small pasture behind the loft. So either way, all of our birds have to get above the trees to see anywhere BUT home. So if a young bird gets chased, blown, or simply gets too excited and willfully flies out too far...they are extremely unlikely to see the loft unless they get back up above the trees. People who live in or near big open fields are lucky. You know, the guys who's birds can see for miles just flying above the loft.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

sky tx said:


> Grifter--I soap some birds for several reasons so they can not fly.
> If a Cock wants "ever" nest in the Loft and is causing problems/fighting /etc
> I soap him down--he can not get off the floor.and try to take ever nest and fight other birds for the nest.
> But I guess I'm doing things WRONG again.


Sky, I have four bully birds I'm going to try your idea very soon.


RodSD said:


> How much depends on how soaked the bird is or how much you put on those soap. If the feathers stick together, then they have difficulty flying. You can experiment by soaping them and putting them on your loft floor. Then you will know if you soaped them enough based on their ability to take perches.
> 
> My guess is that you are settling those birds. At my place I can't do the soaping so that the birds will have difficulty flying. That would be instant death to them with hawks around. They will just pick them up. So the alternative I have learned from experience is to just put them in a settling cage and put them on a high spot where they usually would go when released (at my place that would be the house roof overlooking the loft).


Rod, you're right I am trying to settle these birds. I'll try your idea about moving them to the roof for a better view.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well, that comes later. The first step is being able to sit on top of the loft and look all around, as far as they can see. Then when they start flying, they have a pretty good idea of where they are at. They take in your yard as their home. It gets better the more they fly and the farther out they route. You're already giving them a good start by having an aviary. But you are right, that only gives them one direction. How easy it is to settle your birds and prevent flyaways, depends on where your loft is. For example, we live in the middle of a bunch of trees, at the bottom of a hill, so basically in a hole. They can only see our yard and across/up the street a bit while on top of the loft. That is a big improvement from the loft they were in before we built the YB loft. They were literally at the bottom, beside a creek and woods. They could see about half of our yard, a tiny bit of the road, and the small pasture behind the loft. So either way, all of our birds have to get above the trees to see anywhere BUT home. So if a young bird gets chased, blown, or simply gets too excited and willfully flies out too far...they are extremely unlikely to see the loft unless they get back up above the trees. People who live in or near big open fields are lucky. You know, the guys who's birds can see for miles just flying above the loft.


Becky, your idea and Rods sound like the way I'm going to have to go. I'll move them all over the yard and the roof so they get a better view of the neighborhood. Wish I still owned my rural property, things would be a lot easier. Thanks everyone for your input


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Grifter,
I have to agree with Becky, try 'taping' the feathers. It's very effective, and you can just 'tape up' one wing. That way, they still flap around, but cant fly. Later you can alternate between wings. Works like a charm, just be sure to periodically check the tape, they tend to use their beaks and pry it loose. Good luck with your birds,peace,
YaSin


----------

